# External Temp Sensor



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone know where the external temperature sensor is on a 680 Starline?? Mine is reading -22, so i guess its not working. The interior one is working fine

Many Thanks

Doug


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Are you talking about the Merc outside sensor or the Hymer one?
I have had the Merc one faulty and recently replaced it.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

In most vehicles they are under the front bumper area.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Carper said:


> Does anyone know where the external temperature sensor is on a 680 Starline?? Mine is reading -22, so i guess its not working. The interior one is working fine
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Doug


Stop complaining Doug. Mine reads 50.5 degrees Celcius. :roll: 8O

At least you get a pleasant surprise when you step outside, while I look a complete pillock in my shorts and shades! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

soundman said:


> Are you talking about the Merc outside sensor or the Hymer one?
> I have had the Merc one faulty and recently replaced it.


The Hymer one. The temperature is displayed on the control panel above the door

_Stop complaining Doug. Mine reads 50.5 degrees Celcius.

At least you get a pleasant surprise when you step outside, while I look a complete pillock in my shorts and shades! _

I know, I know...its one of those things that you would only fix when you first get the MH......if i do fix it, i probably won't look at it anyway :roll:

Doug


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Carper said:


> _Stop complaining Doug. Mine reads 50.5 degrees Celcius.
> 
> At least you get a pleasant surprise when you step outside, while I look a complete pillock in my shorts and shades! _
> 
> ...


I'm not too bothered about mine either, but the touch sensitive control panel is giving all sorts of problems _(never the same one twice!!!) _ so it is going in next week for surgery. I may well ask them to fix the sensor then, though I have this sixth sense that tells me what the temperature is the minute I open the door!! :roll: :roll:

Cheers


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry dont know where the hymer one is 
But beware if the Merc one goes on the blink , the engine management measures the intake air temp and the external temp and sometimes throws a diag code if they are wildly different.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

alunj said:


> sorry dont know where the hymer one is
> But beware if the Merc one goes on the blink , the engine management measures the intake air temp and the external temp and sometimes throws a diag code if they are wildly different.


I don't think I have a Merc one......I'm stating to feel inadequate


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

The Merc outside temperature sender unit is a plug in device located underneath the radiator (funny place to put it!).
Mine went wrong giving high readings triggering the message "Hi" on the lcd screen.
The outside temperature readout toggles between the clock function and the outside temperature next to the speedo.
I've since replaced the sender which now reads accurate but I still get the warning "Hi" occasionally usually after two or three minutes driving. It then resets itself.
I'm thinking it has put an error code into the Engine Management Computer.
Soundman


----------

